# B&B will be having surgery tomorrow



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Please remember B&B in your prayers, she will be having surgery tomorrow morning, we took her in to the vet a few weeks ago, one of her nipples had turned black and is much bigger then the others, the vet felt we should be on the safe side and have it removed. B&B is 11 1/2 and very healthy but it's big worry at her age to be put under. Thanks for your prayers and good thoughts, I'll keep you updated


woops I thought tomorrow was the 1st, lol B&B will have her surgery on the 1st


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I will pray for her, Paula. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

You will be in my thoughts, Paula.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

rayer: Paula i will definitely keep B&B in my prayers and her mommy too. I know it's so hard to have these little ones go under. Give B&B kisses from her Auntie Debbie.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Buttons & Bows, Good luck with your surgery!
I pray the everything goes well and you recover to your full self!

:flowers: Get better soon!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Our thoughts will be with you and B & B tomorrow.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Do hope all goes well.:wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wishing B&B a successful surgery on the 1st. Sending you positive thoughts !!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I sure hope all will go well. B&B will be in my thoughts for sure.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh how scary, we'll keep B&B in our thoughts and give her kissies from all of us!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

We are praying and sending lots of wishes and positive thoughts your way and B&B's way! xoxoxoxoxoxo!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending lots of prayers and hugs for you and your sweet girl!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll be keeping her in my thoughts. *hugs*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - even though Buttons and Bows won't have her surgery until Wednesday I'll just start praying now :wub::wub: Hope she does well and gets home to her mom and sister quickly after her surgery. :grouphug:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh, good luck sweet baby. We will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hoping for the best possible outcome for your sweet girl!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sending love and prayers to Buttons and Bows!! I hope all goes well with her. Please let us know!!:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Your precious little Buttons & Bows is in my thoughts and prayer. Please let us know the outcome. I know it's hard but don't you worry to much
Paula, she's in good hands.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

We wish Buttons & Bows a safe surgery and a quick recovery.

We know it's hard to deal with a pup having surgery. They are so helpless, you just want to make their fear and pain go away. 

However, these little pups have big hearts and they find a way to recover and get strong again.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Prayers for B&B. I will be thinking of her on the 1st.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Paula, I'll be thinking about you and B&B. I know everything will be fine. 
Keep us updated and give her a big hug for us.
Hugs and prayers for you both.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, prayers and good luck wishes are heading your way Paula, to you and your little beauty.
xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:amen: Believing with you for safe successful surgery for your precious B & B...


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Paula, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Buttons and Bows on Wednesday for a successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Paula, will be keeping you and your baby in my prayers.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

*B&B....*

will be in my prayers....hope everything turns out well for her...hugs to you all...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Will be keeping B&B in my prayers on Wed... (you too as i know how stressful it is when our little ones have to have any procedures like this)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:
Kitzi sends B & B a big--:smootch:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

prayers for a fast and complete recovery!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Prayers, prayers and more prayers for B&B!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending prayers for B&B and may she have a quick recovery!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Of course sweet B&B will be in my prayers. So will you and your hubby cuz I know how much mommy's and daddy's worry. Will be praying that the surgery on the 1st goes smoothly, she will bounce back quickly and completely, and all results will be perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Today is the day. I know you're probably a nervous wreck about now. I'm expecting a good report soon..... 

B&B is a strong girl, I'm sure she'll be just fine and back to herself in no time.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oo wow just noticed this ! praying bb wil be ok during n after her surgery , will definitely be praying !!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Keeping B&B in my thoughts and prayers that all will go just fine on the 1st of Sept rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking on Miss Buttons. Hoping for an update soon!


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Praying for you and B&B, may God give you peace knowing that He cares about your little Angel !! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Checking back in........please Paula.....give us an update.........don't make us worry like this....


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Saying special prayers for B&B rayer:rayer:rayer:. She'll certainly be in my thoughts on surgery day. Hope all goes well & she has an especially speedy recovery. Give her a little kiss for me,right on her sweet little head.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Saying prayers that everything will go smoothly on Wed. for your sweetie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

the surgery is Wed. I will update, promise


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - just sending thoughts and prayers to you and B&B for tomorrow. I might not be on the web tomorrow so just wanted to let you know I was thinking of you. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

will be thinking good thoughts for your sweet girl!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll keep B&B in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow. Please let
us know how she is. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just checking for an update on B&B. Still sending prayers that all is going well.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, please know that I have been thinking about you and B&B with positive thoughts and prayers. I pray that B&B's surgery goes well and with no complications ... And, that the surgery leaves you and B&B with only good news.

My love and prayers are with both of you. Please give B&B and Matilda hugs and kisses from their Auntie Marie. And, as always, Paula ... Love and Hugs for you.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Itnis Wed - thinking of you guys


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Praying for B&B today that everything is OK so you and the baby will be back to normal in a few days...xo Kathy and Baci


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hope all goes well today.....I'm thinking about you guys today....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Paula, thinking of you and B And B today. I sure hope all will go well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending extra prayers today Paula for B&B. Hope Matilda can distract you today.:hugging:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Extra prayers from us too. I've been thinking about you this morning and I'll be looking for that update that says "everything went well and B&B is home and doing good". 
:grouphug:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hope all is going well! Thinking about you and B&B...let us know how it went!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

njdrake said:


> Extra prayers from us too. I've been thinking about you this morning and I'll be looking for that update that says "everything went well and B&B is home and doing good".
> :grouphug:


I agree. rayer:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and B&B.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

prayers for you and sweet B&B :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Just checking in and hoping that everything went well...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Any word yet?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im waiting for an update too .


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thinking of you both today and sending hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Waiting for word...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Paula, I will pray for little B&B....poor dear sweetie pie.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was just checking for an update. I hope everything went well.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in to see an "alls well" update!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Just checking in..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a day for B&B,:w00t: we took her to the vets at 8:00 AM, we were suppose to pick her up at 6:00 PM, the vet called us at 10:00 AM and said she was doing well, she had woken quicker then they had expected,:w00t: and was barking and howling she didn't want to be in the cage, so we went and got her:wub: when we walked in the vets office you could hear B&B howling:bysmilie: the vet brought her to us, she snuggled in daddy's arms:tender: and you never heard another word from her.:wub: our vet removed her nipple and some around the nipple and sent it off to a lab, we will have the results next week.
She is in alot of pain:smcry:but has slept some this afternoon. Thnak you so much for your prayers and good thoughts, I'll keep you updated.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so glad B&B is back home now! Wishing your sweet baby girl a speedy recovery and praying for positive results next week. I hope she has a restful night, tonight. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so glad the surgery is all over with and that she is with you and your DH. I hope she has a speedy recovery! Get Well Soon, B And B.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so glad too she is back home where she belongs!!! Way to go B&B!!! You can't hold a good girl down for long~~~~:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Paula - I'm so relieved she got through the surgery fine and wow, you can't hold a good girl down. Hey, we'd all be howling if someone did to us what they did to her.:w00t: I assume she's on some good pain meds and will be out of it and sleepy.:thumbsup: I hope that you all have a good night, that she heals quickly and that the biopsy is fine. Give her hugs and kisses from all her aunties.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: Good news... glad she decided she wanted to go home early!! Keep us posted. Sleep well B&B..


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

So glad to hear you were able to pick up B&B early and that she came through the surgery just fine. Praying for a very speedy recovery and nothing found in the biopsy. Sounds like she is a very strong willed little girl, God Bless her!!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Paula, I'm so sorry I didn't see this until now. That is wonderful news the surgery went well and B&B is back home! :aktion033:

I'll be praying for a quick recovery and good results from the biopsy. rayer::grouphug:rayer:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good to hear all went well, I hope she is resting peacefully with her meds. Now we just have to wait for the results. rayer:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm glad to hear the surgery went well. Ahhhh that's so cute that she snuggled into her daddy's arms:tender: Hope her results are all good !


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad Miss B&B got to come home early. Bless her heart, she wanted her mommie & daddy. Hope her pain eases soon & she has a restful night & feels much better in the morning.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way for B&B!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Glad to hear shes home safe and sound...keep my fingers crossed for good news from the results!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so happy that things went well for B&B. 
I hope the results are good and she has a very speedy recovery. 
:grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear she bent home early. Keeping fingers crossed everything will be fine now. Kissies to little B&B !


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Paula I'm so happy to hear she is home and resting. How 
sweet she wanted to be in her Dads arms. I will continue
to pray for B&B. :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:wub::wub::wub: I'm so glad she's home. Praying for great news now! rayer:

I'm sure you are relieved that the surgery is over and happy to have her home. Give her a little kiss for me and Rocky.:tender:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this thread:w00t:

I'm so glad everything went well with B+B's surgery and that she's home safe and sound!:aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel is sending lots of special love and thoughts to B&B today!:wub::wub:
Now for the waiting game. . . special time of remembering all the wonderful days we have shared together---wondering what will be? Invasive thoughts. We have all been there! Ugh.:smscare2::smscare2: Trust in God's wisdom as you wait, dear one. Know HE only allows what passes through HIS love----
You are both in our prayers & hearts today. Be still and rest.:grouphug::grouphug:
hugs and love,
sandi & kitzi


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We're glad everything went OK - sending prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm glad the surgery went okay and little B&B is home. How are you girls doing today? Sending ((HUGS)) your way!:wub:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> what a day for B&B,:w00t: we took her to the vets at 8:00 AM, we were suppose to pick her up at 6:00 PM, the vet called us at 10:00 AM and said she was doing well, she had woken quicker then they had expected,:w00t: and was barking and howling she didn't want to be in the cage, so we went and got her:wub: when we walked in the vets office you could hear B&B howling:bysmilie: the vet brought her to us, she snuggled in daddy's arms:tender: and you never heard another word from her.:wub: our vet removed her nipple and some around the nipple and sent it off to a lab, we will have the results next week.
> She is in alot of pain:smcry:but has slept some this afternoon. Thnak you so much for your prayers and good thoughts, I'll keep you updated.



I am happy it went well, and that she is at home with you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smheat: Paula, I'm relieved to hear B&B made it through the surgery ok.

Now I'm hoping she continues to improve and be back to her old self very soon....she's gonna miss her afternoon rides if she doesn't! :w00t:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh great to know all went well and that your little girl is home with you! She knew that yours and your hubby's TLC is the best medicine for her!
hope you all had a good night and that she is feeling better today!

The prayers are going out till we get the 'alls-well" news on the biopsy too!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so glad B&B is back home where she belongs...may she have a speedy recovery!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so happy bb is home , hoping for a speedy recovery , give that girls kisses from me n dolce .


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Just checking in to see how your girl is. I hope she had a good night and is doing great today.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

How is your little patient today Paula?


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Checking to see how B+B is doing this morning? How long will you have to wait for the results?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

yesterday was a very stressful day and night, B&B is in a great deal of pain, the vet said to give her a pain pill every 12 hours, so at 7:00 PM I gave her the pill, she ate a few kibbles maybe 6, and finally drank abit of water, around 10ish we took her out to potty, she did pee alittle and even pooed, seemed all was well, at 11:30 she woke us by wimpering, dh took her out to potty, she wouldn't, so he brought her back to bed, at 1:00 she woke us crying, I took her out she just stood there looking around, I tried to give her water she wouldn't drink, so off to bed we go. At 2:30 she was crying in pain, this time I gave her a pain pill, she slept till 6:30, started barking dh then took her potty and sat up with her, I slept in abit, she's sleeping. I have never seen a dog in so much pain, is this normal?


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Paula, I would call your vet. I had a dog that fell and dislocated her
hip. The night we brought her home she wimpered the entire night,
I thought she was still in pain. Come to find out it was the drugs, 
she was on some powerful drugs


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Did you take her temp? That would show if infection is setting up---important sign. 
Can you reach the vet? 
I don't remember that much pain when Bitzi had to have her nipple biopsy----but it was a long time ago & my memory isn't that good anymore.
Poor little baby! poor you & dh. Wishing you good news and some solution to her pain!
hugs,


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Just checking in to see how B&B is and read she had an awful night. Oh Paula, I hope she has a better day today. Did you speak to the Vet? That poor little baby..I feel so badly for her. Praying for her right now.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

B&B is doing better this afternoon, she's on daddy's lap and is sleeping peacefully, earlier I changed her onsie and checked the incision, it looks great, just a little swollen, no sign of red around it, I will call the vet if she continues to be in pain after her meds. It breaks my heart seeing B&B go through this
I'm taking a nap soon, dh and I will take turns watching B&B


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm glad to hear she's doing better. It's so very hard to see
our little ones suffer. When I have to go to the vet after they
had procedure, it kills me. As soon as I see them
I start crying. A nap sure sounds good.:thumbsup: I can't wait to 
retire.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> B&B is doing better this afternoon, she's on daddy's lap and is sleeping peacefully, earlier I changed her onsie and checked the incision, it looks great, just a little swollen, no sign of red around it, I will call the vet if she continues to be in pain after her meds. It breaks my heart seeing B&B go through this
> I'm taking a nap soon, dh and I will take turns watching B&B


Oh I'm glad she seems to be doing better. What an awful night and morning for her...and you. Hope she is continuing to feel better. Give her a very gentle hug and kiss from me.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Paula, I'm so so happy she's doing better!!!!:cheer::chili:

Now we are praying for great test results!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Good news!!!!! I'm glad to hear she's doing well !!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just put a call into my vet B&B won't eat and now has diarera, :w00t: poor baby, this surgery has been hard on her, :bysmilie:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor baby. I hope she is feeling better tomorrow, Paula.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Hope B&B is feeling better tonight.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh the poor little baby. I'll be praying for her.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor B&B has really been through a lot! I hope the vet has some answers for you, Paula. I'm keeping you and the baby in my thoughts.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I just put a call into my vet B&B won't eat and now has diarera, :w00t: poor baby, this surgery has been hard on her, :bysmilie:


Oh, Paula, let's just pray that this is coming from her medication. Bless you and your DH for being there to help B&B get through this. You and B&B are in my thoughts and prayers night and day.

Please give B&B some gentle hugs from her Auntie Marie. For Matilda, too.
Love and Hugs for you, Paula.

I'd phone you, but, I don't want to disturb any sleep/rest that all of you need, especially right now.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

my vet called a few minutes ago, she was surprised B&B was in so much pain, she told me to give her pain meds every 8 hours instead of 12, also told me to give her a scrambled egg with nothing on it, B&B ate the egg in seconds:w00t: hopefully it will help. Have you ever heard of giving a scrambled egg for poopies? She said she should be better tomorrow. wow what a couple of days:blink: I'm so tired, lets pray we all get sleep tonight. Thanks for listening to me.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's hoping for a good night sleep, she sounds very distressed, poor little mite. Hopefully she is on the mend. It is hard to cope when your a really tired. :grouphug:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

It's amazing how these little ones will just gobble up an egg in seconds-----mine loooooves scrambled eggs! Good to hear she ate it so she has something in her tummy. I really hope she feels better tomorrow and that her pain eases and that you have a good night !


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Paula, I'm sorry little B&B is still having a bad time, but hopefully she'll be lots better tomorrow. The stress of the surgery & meds has probably upset her tummy.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh I pray that the pain goes away from B&B very soon ... give her my kisses


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Paula, I hope BandB starts to feel better after her scrambled egg and both of you can get some much needed rest tonight. I hope tomorrow is a brighter day.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

You will be in my thoughts, Paula.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Just checking for an update. I hope B&B feels better today and you both got some rest last night.
hugs to you both
:grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I would think to give her some rice...or banana. Anyhow the egg would be good for her to give her some strength too. I hope and pray she does much better over the weekend...poor little doll baby...Rocky sends his love.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t:Oh my gosh! I didnt know Buttons & Bows wasn't feeling well yet!!!

I'm so sorry I hadn't checked in earlier!! :smilie_tischkante: 


This is not good.........I pray she comes around today and starts to feel better. 

I'll be back....


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Paula,

B&B is still in my thoughts and prayers.... I hate to see these innocent babies suffer. I hope today's report is much improved.rayer:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Paula, How is B&B today? :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying 2:another bad night, we were up every two hours, she has diarea and messed twice in her onsies, I bought three of them, :smheat:I have a call in to the vet, B&B drinks well but this morning she wouldn't eat anything, I feel so bad for her:crying 2: I think it might be the pain med that is causing the diarea, she's on Torbutol 1mg every 8 hours, are you familiar with this med? does it cause diarea? the vet mentioned pepto bismol last night, I wish she would let me know how much I should give her. Need your prayers we are all sooooo tired and worried, I believe she will be great once we get this under control.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Paula I wish I knew more about the medicine. Poor 
little girl, I will continue to say prayers for her. Call
the vet back and ask about the pepto, I used it before
but on larger dogs. Please keep us posted. Sending
hugs and prayers your way.:grouphug:rayer:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Poor B & B, I hope she feels better real soon!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Paula, I'm so sorry to hear that her recovery has not been easy. I hope thing turn around really soon!


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Praying for B&B and family!!! I am not familiar with that pain killer but here is a link to drugs.com and it tells you all about that medication. 

Torbutrol (1 mg) (Canada) Veterinary Information from Drugs.com


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :crying 2:another bad night, we were up every two hours, she has diarea and messed twice in her onsies, I bought three of them, :smheat:I have a call in to the vet, B&B drinks well but this morning she wouldn't eat anything, I feel so bad for her:crying 2: I think it might be the pain med that is causing the diarea, she's on Torbutol 1mg every 8 hours, are you familiar with this med? does it cause diarea? the vet mentioned pepto bismol last night, I wish she would let me know how much I should give her. Need your prayers we are all sooooo tired and worried, I believe she will be great once we get this under control.


I have no knowledge on Torbutol as I am not familiar with it...All I have though is my rayer: ....... i wish B&B better coming nights and to recover fully from this:grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug:Hopefully its just the meds and in a few day she will start to feel better..In the meantime praying for a very speedy recovery.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Katzie said:


> Praying for B&B and family!!! I am not familiar with that pain killer but here is a link to drugs.com and it tells you all about that medication.
> 
> Torbutrol (1 mg) (Canada) Veterinary Information from Drugs.com


 
Thank you for the information, she's not doing well, won't drink now, the vet still hasn't called back:smpullhair: I'm waiting till 2:00 and calling her back. I tried to give B&B alittle boiled chicken she growled at me and showed her teeth:w00t: I'm not giving her more meds until I talk with the vet


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

aww...poor little B&B. I know it's frustrating waiting to speak to the vet about a fluff's concerns when you just want to know what's normal and how to make the situation better!

I know B&B will continue to fight through the meds to get all better!

Diamond and her Mommy & Daddy are all waiting for the good news of B&B's ultimate recovery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good call Paula, not to give the meds---sometimes the cure is worse than the disease. Praying the vet will call now! and that wisdom will be his/hers to give to you.
It is POSSIBLY a good sign that she is growling at you---at least she isn't just lying down and giving up---that fight instinct (though misdirected) will help her to keep going. Let's believe for the best.
Do keep us posted dear one, we are all here pulling for you! kisses & love to you all.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Thank you for the information, she's not doing well, won't drink now, the vet still hasn't called back:smpullhair: I'm waiting till 2:00 and calling her back. I tried to give B&B alittle boiled chicken she growled at me and showed her teeth:w00t: I'm not giving her more meds until I talk with the vet


Paula, I am checking in again. I hope you have heard back from the vet by now. It is already after five o'clock here. 

B&B is obviously not feeling better since she growled at you ... bless her heart. I'm not familiar with the medication she is on ... but, I'm still wondering if that might be part of the problem. I'm interested to hear what the vet says. I'll check in again soon.

Love and hugs to you. Please give B&B and Matilda some kisses and gentle hugs from me.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Thank you for the information, she's not doing well, won't drink now, the vet still hasn't called back:smpullhair: I'm waiting till 2:00 and calling her back. I tried to give B&B alittle boiled chicken she growled at me and showed her teeth:w00t: I'm not giving her more meds until I talk with the vet


 
Ok it's close enough to 2:00 call the vet. For her to growl and show
teethe something not right. Please let us know what the vet says.
Still praying!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I decided to go to the vets office, I got tired of waiting for her to call:angry: she apparently had been busy, but please,  I didn't bring B&B wish I would have, but the vet and I had a nice talk:innocent:, B&B is not taking her meds, and she is on 1/3 teas. pepto bismol every 8 hours, if she isn't doing better in the morning I am to bring her in. I tried again to give her chicken and rice she wouldn't eat, I ask the vet about nutrical, she said she prefered me not to give it to B&B, :w00t: ok, I know I'm tired, so it's better to keep my mouth shut:HistericalSmiley: keep praying, I feel so bad for B&B:crying 2:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I sure hope she gets better!! I know how hard this must be on
you, your husband and even Matilda. I'd take her back in the
morning either way, just to make sure. Give B&B a little kiss for
me.:smootch:. In the mean time sending more hugs and prayers 
you way. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:rayer:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

So sorry to hear that B&B still isn't feeling better. What's wrong with these vets???? I know that they're busy, but a call does not take that long. I'm glad you went there, I would have done the same thing. I'll keep praying for B&B. I hope that tomorrow is better for all of you.

Take care of yourself!!! :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just checking in again and I can't believe what I'm reading!! 

What on earth could be wrong??? Do you think she has an infection or something??? Showing her teeth????? :w00t: I'd be scared to death....not scared of B&B but because something is definitely not right!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

mary-anderson said:


> I sure hope she gets better!! I know how hard this must be on
> you, your husband and even Matilda. I'd take her back in the
> morning either way, just to make sure. Give B&B a little kiss for
> me.:smootch:. In the mean time sending more hugs and prayers
> you way. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:rayer:


 
I'm so sorry that B&B isn't feeling better by now. Sounds like she's still in pain for her to be growling and showing teeth. I agree with Mary and i would take back to the vets in the morning either way. I hope that B&B starts to feel better soon. Hugs to you and the girls. :hugging: Praying that she starts to feel better. rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree that she's probably in pain and that's why she's growling and baring her teeth, Paula. Good that you went to the source (vet) and I hope she's feeling better by now. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Praying for B&B and hopefully it's just a bad reaction to that medication and she'll be back to her sweet self very quickly. :wub::innocent:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh I hope B&B recovers quickly. I honestly do not know the side affects of that particular medication but I do know that "diarea" is a very common side effect. My malt had the worst "diarea" from her UTI antibiotics. It took days for the diarea to settle down. It was in her bed, on the floor...poor thing did not know it was coming :w00t: 
In my case I seriously reduced the dose but I had the okay from the vet.
I hope tonight is a better night and that your little one is on the road to recovery.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I decided to go to the vets office, I got tired of waiting for her to call:angry: she apparently had been busy, but please,  I didn't bring B&B wish I would have, but the vet and I had a nice talk:innocent:, B&B is not taking her meds, and she is on 1/3 teas. pepto bismol every 8 hours, if she isn't doing better in the morning I am to bring her in. I tried again to give her chicken and rice she wouldn't eat, I ask the vet about nutrical, she said she prefered me not to give it to B&B, :w00t: ok, I know I'm tired, so it's better to keep my mouth shut:HistericalSmiley: keep praying, I feel so bad for B&B:crying 2:


I feel bad for all of you. It's difficult for B&B to communicate to you exactly what she is feeling. And, therefore, for you to know exactly what she is feeling. 

As far as eating, she did eat an egg ... but, I guess that was yesterday already. I'd be more concerned about her drinking a little water. 

As for the vet, I totally agree with others that I would take B&B into the vet tomorrow. I'm kind of surprised your vet didn't ask you to bring her in ... even if their schedule is full, surely they could take a few minutes to check B&B. Sorry, but, I think that's what a good doctor does. But, the most important think, Paula, is that you feel comfortable with and trust your vet.

I'm sure it's just me ... but, I've never heard of giving Pepto (Bismo?) to our dogs. Snowball takes Pepcid when he needs something for his tummy. And, Cerenia if he is really sick and needs something for nausea and a more serious tummy upset. 

I'm not the doctor, but, I wouldn't be surprised if B&B's growling came from an upset tummy. When Snowball's tummy is seriously upset, it's difficult to give him his meds. He will protest and almost growl ... it's almost like a grumble I guess. I can understand. I will do anything to avoid even water if I think I am going to throw up! Anyway, when Snowball's tummy was that nauseous ... we would give him his meds with a syringe. I mean more so the Cerenia and Pepcid ... but, meds also if needed.

I'll be checking in for further updates from you, Paula. Please know that my prayers for B&B continue. I pray God helps heal her soon. And, that B&B's Mommy knows that she is doing her very best for her baby girl fluff.

Hugs and love to all of you, Paula.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she drank abit of water, if we are up all night with her, I will be the first when the door opens at the vets, what I don't understand is why the vet is making us wait until tomorrow. She knows I'm not happy with how this has been going.:angry: (understatement):angry:
I do believe in prayer and God's healing touch and I am believing it for my B&B


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Darn vet! Poor little (B+B):crying:I hope tonight things are better for you all! I wonder if she would take some baby food?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Poor little B&B :grouphug: Torbutrol does have side effects of diarrhea and lack of appetite, and as it is a narcotic I would think it would make her feel really weird and out of it. It seems to say that they can only take it for 12-24 hrs too. 

When Lola was spayed she was given the painkiller Meloxicam. She was fantastic on it. You wouldn't even guess she had had anything done. It is a combination painkiller, the vet is now using quite a lot as she has had great success with it.

I hope your vet sorts things out. I would be a bit ticked off by now too.

Here is another Torbitrol link. Torbutrol Side Effects in Dogs | eHow.com


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> she drank abit of water, if we are up all night with her, I will be the first when the door opens at the vets, what I don't understand is why the vet is making us wait until tomorrow. She knows I'm not happy with how this has been going.:angry: (understatement):angry:
> I do believe in prayer and God's healing touch and I am believing it for my B&B


I'm glad to hear she drank some water. I think that is a good sign. 

Paula, did you get back the report from the biopsy? Forgive me if I missed something on that. I'm assuming all is okay with the biopsy.

I will pray that you get some rest tonight. I know it's impossible when our fluff babies are sick and we need and want to keep an eye on them. Even with my hubby's help, I still can't sleep if I know Snowball is sick.

I'll check in later in case you are (I hope not) up all night. (((((((( Paula :heart: ))))))))


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying you have a better night tonight. I've had vets suggest pepto bismol when I had nothing else in the house and one of my fluffs was sick.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

haven't heard anything about the biopsy, guess I just spaced it out for now, B&B is slepping


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> haven't heard anything about the biopsy, guess I just spaced it out for now, B&B is slepping


Paula, everything is going to be just fine with B&B. Please get some rest while B&B is sleeping. It's a good sign that she is sleeping and drinking water.

Prayers continue for all of you. 

Hugs and Love ...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Paula, I'm so sorry to read about poor B & B's recovery! I hope you can all get a good nights sleep tonight, and wake to a much better day tomorrow!


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Paula, everything is going to be just fine with B&B. Please get some rest while B&B is sleeping. It's a good sign that she is sleeping and drinking water.
> 
> Prayers continue for all of you.
> 
> Hugs and Love ...


I agree. It's a good thing B&B is drinking water. That's going to be a big help to get her going along with her recovery. 

I don't know everything about B&B's situation. But, when Diamond has her anal gland surgery, they gave us special veterinary wet food and it was a huge help (it was a low residue/high fat food). 

Diamond wouldn't drink much water, but they did tell us that as long as Diamond was eating the wet food she was probably getting her hydration through consuming the wet food. 

Of course...I say this only AFTER my partner and I phoned up the vet clinic in a panic begging for help bc Diamond was running into complications after her surgery. 

We are all pulling for B&B here at our little home. I know she's resting up to heal even faster!!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm still thinking of B&B tonight and really hope you have a quiet restful night. I also believe in the power of prayer and I truly believe she will be just fine. Positive thoughts for you and B&B !!
Jenna:thumbsup:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope the Pepto helps Buttons and Bows. You both have been through so much. I am sending prayers and hugs and hope tonight is much better! I hope B and B is out of the woods soon and doesn't require a vet visit in the morning. xoxo


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

still praying for B&B and for all of you, I know how stressful this is. Things will get better.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for B&B and for you Paula


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

continued rayer: 
:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Checking in early on my i-Pad (in bed) to see if you and B&B were able to rest peacefully during the night. I don't see any early morning posts from you ... So, I hope that means good news.

I'll be checking in a little later.

Sending hugs and love your way. Prayers, too.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, continued prayers, sweet Paula.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Paula how is [email protected] to day ,sending healing wishes .


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How's B&B doing now? Thinking about her and you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

B&B had a good night, thank you LORD, I'll share more later, busy morning, thnak you for your prayers, I think this is the turning point:chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yay!!! Paula, I am so glad she is doing better!!!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank God! So glad to hear the good news!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank goodness!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that B&B is doing so much better.:chili::chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili:Alright !!!! Thank God that she had a good night and is doing better today :chili:


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank God!!!! Praying that the worst is over now and that B&B has a speedy and complete healing with no complications and a good report from the biopsy.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Well this is good news to wake up too. :aktion033::aktion033: So glad
she is doing better.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry about B&B. Poor thing. Poor you! You all have been through a lot. This is just my opinion. I am not a doctor or a vet. It sounds to me like the pain meds may be causing trouble, especially if it is a narcotic. If she were mine, I would ask the vet about changing her pain med to a non-narcotic. My girls both took Metacam after their spays and did fine with it. It does have to be given with food, though. Another thing to keep in mind is her age. Surgery can be tougher on the older babies. I'm not real thrilled with how your vet has responded to you. Try not to worry, I really believe that B&B will pull through this. I pray for her continued improvement :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> B&B had a good night, thank you LORD, I'll share more later, busy morning, thnak you for your prayers, I think this is the turning point:chili:


AMEN!!! Yay!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Great to hear!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Good news, Paula! Give her a little kiss from us. (Matilda, too!)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smheat: .........:grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

So glad to read you are all doing better today!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Paula, although I haven't posted I've been following this thread and praying hard for B&B. I'm so relieved to hear she had a good night and have been praying that today and all her tomorrows will keep getting better and better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we received a call from our vet this morning, the biposy came back it was a pre cancerous growth on her nipple, the vet said they were able to get it all. Praise the Lord, I'm not ready to let my girl go to the bridge, I know that day will come but for now we can spend more time loving her. :smootch::heart::tender:
She is feeling much better tonight barking, wanting to eat and just being the the queen:HistericalSmiley:and of course we are spoiling her rotten:wub: I'll take a picture of her tomorrow.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

That's wonderful news! What a relief about the biopsy, too! You were wise to get BandB into the vet and removed quickly. So happy to hear BandB is on the mend now.


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Praise God for the great report from the Vet on B&B. I am so happy for you that she is feeling better and back to her sweet little self. :wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

It's great news you caught it in time. Sending good wishes for a speedy, and lasting recovery. :chili:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Paula..

I'm so sorry B&B and your family had to go through this :mellow: and am glad to hear that her surgery went well and she's acting like a little queen :wub: Best wishes and lots of puppy kisses for a speedy recovery


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> we received a call from our vet this morning, the biposy came back it was a pre cancerous growth on her nipple, the vet said they were able to get it all. Praise the Lord, I'm not ready to let my girl go to the bridge, I know that day will come but for now we can spend more time loving her. :smootch::heart::tender:
> She is feeling much better tonight barking, wanting to eat and just being the the queen:HistericalSmiley:and of course we are spoiling her rotten:wub: I'll take a picture of her tomorrow.


Oh, thank you, God. This is such great news. 

You know, whenever Snowball has been sick, I am so happy to hear him bark when he is feeling better! Then I wouldn't care if he barks all day long! LOL

And, it's a celebration when our sick fluff's are feeling better and want to eat, drink, and play again! So, I am so so happy for all of you, Paula.

I hope all of you enjoy a wonderful and peaceful nights sleep with pleasant dreams. Sweet doggie dreams for B&B and Matilda. :tender:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili:Rejoice, :chili:rejoice, :chili:rejoice!
Happy little dance!:dothewave:
"Blessed are the feet of him who brings good news from a far country." 
Please keep us up-dated!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wohoooo more happy news  am really happy to read this ...kisses to B&B are sent from me 
Hugs


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Paula, I hadn't read the posts of B&B having such problems! I was assuming all was well, but this AM so so many responses I thought I'd check ( again assuming it may have to do with the biopsy results. I'm sorry I wasn't here to lend some support while you were going thru all that with your little girl!

I'm so happy as I read thru to see she is doing so much better and wonderful news about the biopsy results... and wonderful that you got her in and had this taken care of!.... even given the worry and stress you've been thru with her recovery period!

Hope you and your hubby and of course B&B can get some much needed rest!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear B&B is feeling better!! And what wonderful news about the biopsy!!!! :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Paula I'm so sorry I missed B and B's surgery and hard recovery. What she and you two have been through! I'm so sorry her recovery was so difficult. Poor little B and B. I'm glad she is finally on the way to feeling herself, eating and drinking as she should be. God love you and your husband. Give sweet B and B a kiss for me please. Thank God all is well now.:aktion033:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Glad to hear things are going better for you all!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Paula please give [email protected] a big hug from us ..


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Paula I just read the wonderful news, sure made my day. Just
spoil her rotten!!!!:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news all the way around - and so glad you caught the growth early!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> we received a call from our vet this morning, the biposy came back it was a pre cancerous growth on her nipple, the vet said they were able to get it all. Praise the Lord, I'm not ready to let my girl go to the bridge, I know that day will come but for now we can spend more time loving her. :smootch::heart::tender:
> She is feeling much better tonight barking, wanting to eat and just being the the queen:HistericalSmiley:and of course we are spoiling her rotten:wub: I'll take a picture of her tomorrow.


Paula, I was wondering about B&B tonight and I'm glad I checked this thread. I'm thrilled to hear that B&B is A-OK!!! Yay!!!! :chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That's wonderful news!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I must have missed the biopsy results while I was away Labor Day weekend and not on SM. I'm so glad about the results and that B&B is feeling her oats again. :wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:forgive me:yes the Queen is feeling her spoiled:wub: self,:chili: the vet removed a large amount around her nipple, but it has healed well, Praise God


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

That's great news, Paula! :chili: :chili: I've been thinking of B and B too; I'm so glad she's doing well!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

so glad to hear that B&B is doing so well!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Paula, I'm so happy to hear B&B is ok....that it was not too bad. YAY for B&B!!! :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili::chili::chili: FANTASTIC NEWS!!!! :chili::chili::chili: So happy that all is well!!!!


----------

